# Carbonite



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

Anyone using carbonite online back up?
Its giving me fits. I started running it last weekend and it still hasn't uploaded all my files
It ran through about 15 GB of info in 2 days but the last 4 GB's its loading a JPEG in about 10 minutes.

Not to mention its bogged down my laptop to where I can't use it. Its basically froze up.
I'm ready to dump the whole thing


----------



## bodean614 (May 31, 2011)

Try Dropbox. I love it.


----------



## LA Painter (Jul 28, 2009)

I use Crash Plan - works great.

Dropbox is awesome, but it's not really a backup app. in the way the others are.


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

I might just pick up a cheap external HD and store it in the shop or even my safe deposit box.


----------



## sully9er (Jan 24, 2011)

Bender, you are probably being throttled by your Internet provider. Nothing you can really do since they will claim they don't do that. More and more if those sobs are capping Internet speeds in an effort to extort more money from their users. It doesn't cost them a penny more for you to have 100 mb speeds or 3 mb speeds.


----------

